# Inspectors indicted for CO2 Death



## Coug Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Not something you hear of every day.  An inspector being indicted for deaths due to alleged inadequate inspections.

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_15605135


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is one very unfortunate incident for this family.  Devastating that this had to happen.  I wonder what the specifics are for the installation and "malfunction"


----------



## packsaddle (Jul 26, 2010)

Actions (or inactions) have consequences.

And sometimes the consequences are tragic.

At least there will be justice for this family.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 26, 2010)

Not meaning to be a stickler, but don't you mean CO? CO2 is Carbon dioxide.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 26, 2010)

Truely Tragic!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_11402204?source=pkg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 27, 2010)

More info

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_15609437?source=pkg


----------



## conarb (Jul 27, 2010)

> According to police reports, 8 feet of  exhaust pipe was unattached between the boiler and the vent outlet.  Deputy Brad Gibson wrote in a report that it did not appear the PVC  exhaust pipe had ever been glued together.


First it's unbelievable that PVC pipe wold be installed in an $8.9 million dollar home, but an "exhaust pipe"? Is that legal?


----------



## texas transplant (Jul 27, 2010)

conarb,

It depends on the unit.   A lot of high efficient furnances, water heaters and similar devices can and are vented with PVC every day and are safe.

Like this unit.   http://www.slantfin.com/product-lynx.html

Read the section about installer friendly features


----------

